# S. Lewis Johnson



## king of fools (Jan 23, 2005)

S. Lewis Johnson is on the radio Sunday morning here in Dallas/Ft. Worth. He seems to be reformed and is a fairly clear teacher. Anyone know anything else about him?


----------



## king of fools (Jan 23, 2005)

Turns out he's part of the Believer's Chapel. I've met someone from there before, seems to be a reformed paedobaptist dispensational outfit, is that a correct assessment?


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 24, 2005)

A truly great and godly man. He was one of the very few 5-point Calvinist professors at DTS. He was professor of Systematic Theology. He recently went to be with the Lord.


----------

